# Anyone here know much about serial numbers for AMF or Roadmaster bikes?



## partsguy (Apr 10, 2009)

The serial number is on the side of the place where the neck and fork go in and meet. The number is:

RC010782

Please, let me know if have any information on how to "decode" the serial number. I looked, I couldn't find a thing.

To see the one I have, please see the "my first barn finds" thread.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 14, 2009)

I do know that Phil (RMS 37) is slowly compiling a Cleveland welding Co.(makers of Roadmaster until bought out by Amf). But he's starting with the earliest 30's models. He could pinpoint the year thru the 50s, but AMF bikes got somewhat generic in the 60s and beyond. The best way to determine your year would be to find old catalogs, which sometimes show up on ebay, and some are posted online. There's not a whole lot of info out there yet as these later bikes haven't drawn the interest of collectors yet.


----------

